# Trading sites for 'FREE' stuff & downloads



## RichKid (5 April 2005)

Anyone know of any sites that have file sharing with a financial or stock focus? Kinda like a Napster for traders??? I am NOT referring to the general sites which have run of the mill info like gossip and stock prices, charts etc (eg tradingroom.com.au or investor.com.au).

More like sites where people have stashed copies of hard to get books or articles or brandname software (for nix). 

This site for example is BRILLIANT imho and has lots of articles and, importantly, some pdf files of some stuff you'd pay a bit of money for or wouldn't otherwise find on the web for free: http://www.forexnet.lv/DesktopDefault.aspx?tabid=515

Just curious, not encouraging anyone, good to know what's out there...sharing is caring...all us small punters are on the same side...it's a free market....


----------



## Porper (6 April 2005)

RichKid said:
			
		

> This site for example is BRILLIANT imho and has lots of articles and, importantly, some pdf files of some stuff you'd pay a bit of money for or wouldn't otherwise find on the web for free: http://www.forexnet.lv/DesktopDefault.aspx?tabid=515
> 
> ..




Just has a quick look,seems an excellent site, a very good contrary piece on moving averages, MACD.

Good find Richkid.


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (7 April 2005)

TRADESTATION 


Free Strategy Testing and analysis and free 3 MONTH trail


----------



## kpgduras (10 April 2005)

Have a look at this interesting sit:

http://www.tonyoz.com/

I particularily like the free Stock Market Calculator.

kpgduras


----------



## kpgduras (10 April 2005)

kpgduras said:
			
		

> Have a look at this interesting sit:
> 
> http://www.tonyoz.com/
> 
> ...




and have a look at:

http://www.traderslibrary.com/freestuff.asp?SID=

More free stuff

kp


----------



## RichKid (11 April 2005)

kpgduras said:
			
		

> Have a look at this interesting sit:
> 
> http://www.tonyoz.com/
> 
> ...




Thanks kp,
BTW, what does it do? They want you to register first and says it's worth $200 which makes me suspicious? thought you may have it, hence the q.


----------



## kpgduras (11 April 2005)

RichKid said:
			
		

> Thanks kp,
> BTW, what does it do? They want you to register first and says it's worth $200 which makes me suspicious? thought you may have it, hence the q.




Hi RichKid

I have downloaded it - it has 8 calculator tabs:

1.	Trading Plan.
2.	Position Size.
3.	Price Target Uptrend Long
4.	Price Target Uptrend Short
5.	Price Target Downtrend Long
6.	Price Target Downtrend Short
7.	Max Trailing Stops Longs
8.	Max Trailing Stops Shorts

Whether its useful to anyone or not that’s for them to decide, I suppose
My limited experience precludes me from saying one way or another. 
kp


----------



## RichKid (12 April 2005)

Jesse Livermore found this site- it has a link to Elder's trading for a living in pdf, enjoy: http://www.users.on.net/~mindwarp/ and an older format (current text) of Van Tharp's Trade your way to financial freedom'.

(direct link http://www.users.on.net/~mindwarp/Alexander Elder - Trading for a living.pdf)

Any of you web search wizards able to find more popular trading books in ebook/pdf format?? Please post links here if you do.

More free stuff on candlesticks:

www.candlecharts.com is Steve Nison's site, it has some free guides on candlesticks. Would be nice to get his books in pdf too if possible...anyone want to helpout...

www.pring.com has some of Martin Pring's free video tutes (shortened versions) on candlesticks, personally I prefer Nison's work.


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (18 April 2005)

Free E-Book 

Free Wealth Book


----------



## RichKid (15 September 2005)

Anyone see or have a free ecopy/ebook of Trading in the Zone by Mark Douglas? I found an old (inactive) link via google but nothing current.


----------



## tech/a (15 September 2005)

The Barbarian Investor said:
			
		

> Free E-Book
> 
> Free Wealth Book





Hmmm.
So obviously doesnt encourage writing wealth books for profit!


----------



## tech/a (15 September 2005)

RichKid said:
			
		

> Anyone see or have a free ecopy/ebook of Trading in the Zone by Mark Douglas? I found an old (inactive) link via google but nothing current.




RC you can borrow mine if you send it back before Xmas.


----------



## doctorj (15 September 2005)

Richkid, if you can private message me your email address, I'll forward it on to you.


----------



## brisvegas (16 September 2005)

one of best free resources ive seen


http://www.trading-naked.com/WhatsNew.htm

http://www.trading-naked.com/Articles_and_Reprints.htm



................. bris    

enjoy


----------



## RichKid (16 September 2005)

brisvegas said:
			
		

> one of best free resources ive seen
> 
> 
> http://www.trading-naked.com/WhatsNew.htm
> ...




Thanks Bris, looks interesting but their server seems to be down atm, I'll try some of Google's cached pages.


----------



## doctorj (16 September 2005)

While we're on the subject of books, I'm reading 'A Mathematician Plays the Stockmarket' by John Allen Paulos at the moment and so far enjoying it.


----------



## keebab (16 September 2005)

Was introduced to these guys at a Investor Meeting the other night. 

Very interesting stuff including the portfolio manager and float notices. Check it out: 

http://www.investsmart.com.au/

Enjoy 

Mick

PS: It's free damnit! FREE!!!


----------



## RichKid (5 June 2006)

This is the link to a free copy of Ryan Jones' The Trading Game http://www.moysha.ru/MM/Jones.pdf 

It discusses fixed fractional position sizing and his own tweak on it, lots of great basic info on money management and position sizing, a bit tough to read at times but worth it.

Also see this site for some other books (click on a specific software package and then look up the individual links): http://www.yourtrader.biz

If others could add quality (no rubbish please) links to ebooks and other published trading/investment material that is free it'll be great for us all here on ASF.


----------



## RichKid (9 June 2006)

Does anyone have access to a softcopy (ebook/pdf preferably) of Covel's 'Trend Following' (2005 ed)? PM me or post some references here please. I've done some p2p searches but no luck. Thanks muchly!


----------



## TraderPro (11 June 2006)

I'm not sure if any of you are aware of this but there are a lot of fully uploaded books floating on the web up for grabs. From "Trading for a Living" to Steve Nison's legendary book about candlesticks. 

It's probably "ethically and morally" wrong for me to publicise where these illegal copies are but here's a hint:

Just google search a wild combination of the books author name, the book title and "pdf" or "free ebook" or one of the free internet upload sites using the inurl search tag.

Have fun searching


----------



## lesm (16 September 2006)

*Free Trading eBooks*

Forex related and other trading ebooks are available for download from the following URL:

http://my.hn8868.com/forex/OtherPopularTradingEbooks.htm

Cheers.

PS: Joe, hope it is ok to post this here.


----------



## Barndat (24 September 2006)

*Re: Free Trading eBooks*

Yes sure it's free..... but only for the first file "suckers", then you pay for the rest...........nothing in life is free


----------



## tasmanian (24 September 2006)

*Re: Free Trading eBooks*

download it.copy it to your file documents.then do it again.free.suckers


----------



## lesm (24 September 2006)

*Re: Free Trading eBooks*



			
				Barndat said:
			
		

> Yes sure it's free..... but only for the first file "suckers", then you pay for the rest...........nothing in life is free




Barndat,

I think that when you go to sites you should actually read what's on the web pages. There are limits on the number/size of file downloads when you download for free.

It also lets you know how long you need to wait before you can conduct the next download.

It would appear that other people are not having the same problem.

Cheers.


----------



## RichKid (2 October 2006)

Lesm found another book relating to psychology and trading tactics called 'The Phantom of the Pits', here's the link as provided and discussed in the 'Improving Chart Analysis' thread, thanks lesm! http://www.trading-naked.com/library/Phantom_of_the _Pits.pdf


----------



## lesm (9 October 2006)

If anyone is interested in a 'Quant' forum, articles etc., a URL is included below for the Wilmott site, which is primarily focussed at the Quantitative Finance Community:

http://www.wilmott.com//index.cfm?NoCookies=Yes&forumid=1

Cheers.


----------



## lesm (1 January 2007)

Included are some more links to ebooks that are available from 4shared:
http://www.4shared.com/
http://www.4shared.com/dir/772690/ae42729f/Trading.html
http://www.4shared.com/dir/772691/d9454209/RiskManagement.html
http://www.4shared.com/dir/773187/94cea79d/derivative.html
http://www.4shared.com/dir/963467/bec0038/TrAdInG_StRaTeIs.html
http://www.4shared.com/dir/1364718/2e539e98/Technical_Analysis-Stock_Market.html
http://www.4shared.com/dir/1159662/78078870/NeW_BoOkS.html
http://www.4shared.com/dir/1434566/50cb4efe/New_BoOkS2.html
http://www.4shared.com/dir/799509/6c2bf64b/books.html
http://www.4shared.com/dir/1354437/c93c2502/Stocks_pdfs.html
http://www.4shared.com/dir/772683/2e501264/Fundamental.html
http://www.4shared.com/dir/772688/b982cbec/GannTheory.html
http://www.4shared.com/dir/1169543/78d01eed/Stock_MarketFinance_Books.html
http://www.4shared.com/dir/1469697/98988b53/English.html

There is a bit of everything for everyone, including FA/TA, Gann, Day Trading Elliot Waves, Money Management, etc.

The site does have download lmits, but they appear to be a lot higher than the RapidShare site. I have included some of the folders above that are available on the site, but people can search the site for what they are interested in.

Cheers.


----------



## joslad (1 January 2007)

Thanks lesm for the link to 4shared.com.  Heaps of stuff there!

Rapidshare also has some good stuff.  There is no charge for subsequent downloads, however, there are delays built into the system for non-paying users.  And we are only talking minutes so no biggie.


----------

